# questioning motif (Music)



## paraforwr

¿Qué significado tiene "questioning" en este contexto? ¿Tiene que ver con un "motivo" (musical) explorativo, inquisidor, interrogativo? Es decir, ¿tal sentido tiene que ver con algún término técnico en el lenguaje musical inglés, y de ser así cuál sería su traducción equivalente al español? ¿O significa algo diferente a esto? ¿Un "motivo inseguro, vacilante" quizás?
---------------------------------
Contexto:

Its uniqueness stems from the two bar extension tacked to the end of the eight measure phrase. Nietzsche apparently felt it necessary to devote an additional two measures to reaffirming the tonic harmony. [...] Like many of Nietzsche’s solo piano works, Heldenklage also seems to be a song without words, resembling his lieder not only structurally but also melodically. These extensions, however, feel out of place and strain the proportion of the phrase—draining the piece of momentum and creating a sense of becoming “bogged down.” Such extensions are, of course, not unheard of, and its application in creating echo effects can be found in both the works of Schubert and Schumann. A search for possible rhetorical implications comes back empty however, and we are left with a distinctive, although not altogether successful sound. Unfortunately, Nietzsche does not achieve the same success with this technique as that of his predecessors.

Aside from the proportional glitches, the piece does possess a certain amount of charm, and creates the heroic impression its name implies. It is also a credit to
Nietzsche that Heldenklage presents an un-romanticized perspective on heroism. True to his philosophical writings, the hero is praised, but tragedies and setbacks are not minimized or misrepresented. The piece simultaneously implies royalty and majesty (through the dotted rhythms and the sweeping arpeggios) while also creating an aura of sadness and sacrifice as implied *in the repeated questioning motif* in the phrase extensions. [...] Its positive qualities outweigh the negative ones, and—due to its short length and moderate technical challenges—could be used as an effective teaching piece and deserves addition to recital programs.


----------



## Azarosa

Es "motivo interrogativo" en español; se trata de la "interpelación", el epíteto, de un instrumento a los otros, y que espera su réplica.


----------



## Aviador

Ya que se trata del análisis de una pieza musical, y después de haberla escuchado y de haber revisado la partitura, me parece que esas palabras se refieren a una pequeña coda de dos notas que Nietzsche repite al terminar las principales frases musicales en esa pieza: do#-fa# y la-re con calderón (compases 10, 32 y 44) y que sugieren una pregunta. Por lo tanto yo diría que simplemente se trata de un motivo de pregunta que se repite como implorando una respuesta.
Toma mi sugerencia como la de un simple aficionado a la música.


----------



## Azarosa

Así es; se llama "motivo interpelante" "..interrogativo".


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Lo expresaría más bien como_ un motivo o un inciso a modo de llamada, de pregunta, de propuesta..._

... while also creating an aura of sadness and sacrifice as implied *in the repeated questioning motif* in the phrase extensions.

... _al tiempo que genera un halo de tristeza y renuncia *con la repetición del motivo, a modo de llamada*, presente en las extensiones de las frases.
_


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Opino lo mismo que @Aviador. Mediante el uso de ciertas notas se produce el efecto de pregunta (la melodía suena como a una pregunta), y luego otras notas hacen el efecto melódico de respuesta. Además @Aviador ya revisó personalmente las notas, do, fa, y no sé cuáles más.



> The melody motif appears first and then similar motifs follow like question and answer. These motifs are very similar to each other, but differ from the ending. The first motif ends in upwards motion like a question, and the other following similar motif which ends in downwards motion is like an answer. But both of them are actually like a self-addressed question. They come in canonic form throughout the piece. They appear even like stretto: the following motif begins before the first ends.
> 
> After the questioning motif, a similar but answering motif follows. The accompanying motif is heard in syncopation. These question and answer motifs are played in ‗slow tempo and softly‘ like the indication.
> 
> *Robert Schumann’s miniature piano pieces*
> By Hyun Sook J.



“*SEMIFRASE* Es la unión de de dos o mas motivos, donde el primero tiene un carácter expectante o de pregunta y el otro un carácter resolutivo o de respuesta”.

Creo que uno de los aspectos más importantes a tomar en cuenta es que la melodía se ajusta a las vicisitudes del héroe (dudas/preguntas filosóficas) propias de personajes basados en el pensamiento de Nietzsche.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Aquí, me temo, no hay respuesta; se trata de un motivo, _a modo de llamada_, que se queda colgando, sin más -de ahí la nostálgica alusión a un sentido de renuncia/sacrificio-; un motivo, o inciso, que se repite en esos compases adicionales (las "extensiones"), en los que Nietzsche insiste en recordar la tónica. No hay frase, ni semifrase; no hay respuesta a la llamada; tan solo un motivo, una coda anunciada, discretamente alargada; nostálgica tal vez; sin duda, bastante "_desaboría_". Lo que pretende transmitir -de forma un tanto burda- diría que es el vértigo; el valor trágico del héroe; su tristeza, su soledad, su dolor y su renuncia. Me recuerda -sin su magia- al sonido truncado de la trompeta de la plaza de Kracovia; supongo que N. busca transmitir ese sobrecogedor momento del héroe necesariamente trágico.

El motivo aludido está compuesto por la coda que señala Aviador, pero también por los dos compases antecedentes (8-10; 30-32; 42-44), en los que se repite la cadencia *tan-chín, tan-chín, pan-piín* (la/do - fa, la/do - fa, [+1]laa/doo - faa -en las dos primeras [desplazado una escala más aguda en la segunda]; fa/la - re, fa/la - re, [+1]faa/laa - ree -en la final).

Partitura: Heldenklage


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Chemita, tú siempre invitas (sin proponértelo, supongo) a profundizar.

En mi intervención, mencioné lo de “preguntas con respuestas”, lo cual, según entiendo al leer tu más reciente post, no existe en la partitura. Pero... aunque no haya respuestas formadas por notas, ¿las preguntas sí están, verdad? Eso dice el texto en inglés, y eso indicarían las notas mencionadas por @Aviador. Creo.

Hay elementos para la traducción si los buscamos en el mismo texto en inglés. 

Las letras negritas las usaré ahora en otra parte más interesante para mí:

“...the repeated questioning motif *in the phrase extensions*”.

Veamos sobre este concepto (al que le he agregado negritas en las partes que, pienso, aplican a este hilo) :



> _PHRASE EXTENSION_: *Occurs after a phrase's cadence*, or as a result of an avoided cadence: When a some material is appended after a phrase's final phrase member, i.e., *when a motive from the final phrase member is repeated before the phrase reaches its conclusive cadence*., or when a phrase's cadence is repeated, prolonging the sense of closure of the phrase
> 
> Everything you ever wanted to know about PHRASES



La razón para considerar útiles únicamente las partes en negritas, es lo que dice el texto de este hilo:

“.._its application in creating echo effects_...”

Este es el punto al que quería llegar. Esos ecos (phrase extensions) son los que tienen una entonación parecida a la entonación final de las oraciones interrogativas.

Estos serían los momentos en que la música refleja la tristeza del héroe, por su destino elegido, muy alejado de la felicidad mundana (la felicidad para él solo consiste en la satisfacción efímera de haber extinguido un mal y dar felicidad a los demás), y la siempre martillan te duda en la mente durante los momentos previos al auténtico sacrificio por los demás: “¿por qué?, ¿para qué?, ¿por qué?, un eco interrogativo en el aura que arrastra consigo el personaje.

“..._while also creating an aura of sadness and sacrifice as implied *in the repeated questioning motif* in the phrase extensions”.

“...al crear un aura de tristeza y sacrificio, como el sugerido por la repetición de los compases finales de un motif interrogante”. 
_
(Chema, tuve que tomar prestada tu expresión “compases finales”).


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Hola MiguelitOOO,
Y tú siempre entras al trapo, cargado de imaginación y buenas ideas 

Resumo;
Como bien dices, la parte extendida del fraseo, que en este caso se corresponde con los dos compases anteriores a la coda, repiten (preceden), en una escala más grave, el motivo final (esa estructura "paan-piín" a la que alude Aviador). Se trata, pues, de un añadido tras la frase que alarga y anticipa la coda. El motivo melódico-rítmico, rígido, de la mano derecha (tan-chín, tan-chín, paan-piín) contrasta con las discretas variaciones izquierdas que, en todo caso, tañen la tónica.

El motivo aludido se describe como _a questioning one_; "un motivo a modo de llamada" (o de pregunta, de propuesta. Suele aludirse, en música, a llamadas y respuestas; de ahí mi elección).  La expresión original -_questioning motif_- es común en inglés. No así, sin embargo, las traducciones literales propuestas (motivo interrogativo, interpelante). Describir un motivo como "a modo de llamada" sí resulta, en cambio, familiar y comprensible, motivo -de nuevo- por el que propongo esta traducción.

Finalmente, el original no se refiere a que el sonido recuerde a una alocución o a una partícula interrogativa sino a que la estructura musical de la coda -y de la extensión de la frase precedente- es una llamada más que un final; es un acorde de tónica repetido en cada uno de esos tres compases, sin añadido ajeno, y que termina con la propia tónica en agudo. Para constituir un auténtico final, el oído espera un acorde adicional, tal vez una cuarta, una quinta, que pueda dar paso al descanso de la tónica. Aquí lo hace en realidad; por ejemplo, tienes una quinta en el quinto compás que cae a tónica ("final") en el sexto, y que se repite nuevamente en el séptimo. Pero en vez de terminar ahí, extiende la repetición de la tónica dos compases más (extensión de la frase), antecediendo y repitiendo el motivo a modo de llamada del último compás.

En fin, esperaba poder ser más conciso -y más claro. Y no sé si esto es una invitación a "profundizar", pero tu comentario previo sin duda lo era, lo cual es siempre de agradecer. Un cariñoso saludo, MiguelitOOO! Y feliz año!


----------



## MiguelitOOO

¡¡¡Feliz año para ti también Chemita!!!!

Lo de la melodía esa, y todo, todo, ya se me olvidó.

Leí con total atención tus explicaciones y me parecieron interesantes y llenas de lógica, pero ahora sólo pienso en el 2018.

Fanfarrias!!!

Bye.


----------



## paraforwr

Sólo por si acaso: la concepción básica que tenía Nietzsche de un "héroe" no era en sí el sacrificio y sufrimiento por una persona o un grupo de personas, sino más precisamente el sacrificio por un "ideal" para con las personas o ciertas personas. Para no decirlo de modo tan egoísta, diría que se trata de un ideal "más propio", pagano, considerando además que esta pieza corresponde a su época en que leía y admiraba a los héroes serbios y las figuras de los Edda, una de las colecciones más importantes de la mitología nórdica, a las que tiene acceso desde los 16 años.

Y ya con lo que veo que implica todo ese sacrificio (las "dudas, interrogantes, vacilaciones" que interesantemente Azarosa, Aviador y Miguelito ven expuestas en la partitura) me aventuro a decir, en caso en alemán se use una palabra de sentido similar al inglés "questioning" (lo cual aún sigo buscando), que "questioning motif" puede ser entendido también en el sentido que incluso el autor de este texto, Benjamin Moritz, lo podría comprender como parte de una retórica filosófica nietzscheana dado que en otro párrafo reconoce la genialidad de Nietzsche como poeta y que siguiendo sus conclusiones filosóficas pudo haber traspuesto en su música también parte de ellas. En alemán hay una palabra para describir el estado en que uno está dubitativo, dudando, "zögernd", término que también se usa para describir un "retraso" de parte de algo, un "tardar" de parte de algo, conceptos ambos que se vuelven importantes en su concepción de lo dionisíaco que rodea su vida entera.

En sus últimos poemas, Ditirambos Dionisíacos, de 1888, junto con otros conceptos, la tardanza así como la duda de sí mismo se vuelven fundamentales antes de la "entrega de uno al ideal o a la muerte. Usa ese término por ejemplo para describir el paso lento/dubitativo del atardecer hacia la noche (la muerte): _"¡Día de mi vida! / ¡va a anochecer! / (...) ya corre silenciosamente sobre blancos mares tu amor púrpura, tu bienaventuranza última y vacilante...."_ Otro caso es lo que decía Azarosa y Aviador, la búsqueda de una respuesta, que se da en otro poema dionisíaco de él: _"El aire pasa extraño y puro. / ¿No mira de reojo, disimulada / y seductoramente, la noche hacia mí?... / ¡Mantente fuerte, mi valiente corazón! No preguntes por qué. —" _Otro: _"Éste echa raíces donde / la roca misma estremeciéndose / mira a la profundidad —, / vacila ante abismos, / donde todo en derredor / quiere caer (...)"_.

Luego hay otros usos de ese término en aquella colección de poemas de la etapa final de la vida de Nietzsche, así como otros que también los relaciona con su filosofía de lo dionisíaco. Sé que son conceptos muy desarrollados pero teniendo en cuenta que su fijación en lo heroico, lo trágico y dionisíaco están relacionados en Nietzsche, no es descabellado pensar que él haya visto ya desde los 16 años que el héroe trágico se enfrenta constantemente con la duda y la quiso representar en su composición (muy aparte de que esa técnica pueda usarse en muchas otras piezas que no precisamente deban tener la misma intención) valiéndose de cualquier excusa que sirva de alusión a varias cosas a la vez como Nietzsche sabe hacerlo, interpretación que sería la más probable si el término alemán para "questioning motif" incluye la palabra "zögernd" (aunque sí recuerdo esa palabra alemana en alguna partitura en alemán pero no sé si como equivalencia del inglés "questioning motif").

De cualquier forma, y por "si las dudas", pienso que es mejor traducir "questioning motif" de un modo más literal, "motivo interrogante".

El ahondamiento técnico en esta pieza por parte de ChemaSaltasebes es de gran ayuda para tomar una mejor decisión final.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

paraforwr said:


> Sólo por si acaso: la concepción básica que tenía Nietzsche de un "héroe" no era en sí el sacrificio y sufrimiento por una persona o un grupo de personas, sino más precisamente el sacrificio por un "ideal" para con las personas o ciertas personas. Para no decirlo de modo tan egoísta, diría que se trata de un ideal "más propio", pagano, considerando además que esta pieza corresponde a su época en que leía y admiraba a los héroes serbios y las figuras de los Edda, una de las colecciones más importantes de la mitología nórdica, a las que tiene acceso desde los 16 años.
> 
> Y ya con lo que veo que implica todo ese sacrificio (las "dudas, interrogantes, vacilaciones" que interesantemente Azarosa, Aviador y Miguelito ven expuestas en la partitura) me aventuro a decir, en caso en alemán se use una palabra de sentido similar al inglés "questioning" (lo cual aún sigo buscando), que "questioning motif" puede ser entendido también en el sentido que incluso el autor de este texto, Benjamin Moritz, lo podría comprender como parte de una retórica filosófica nietzscheana dado que en otro párrafo reconoce la genialidad de Nietzsche como poeta y que siguiendo sus conclusiones filosóficas pudo haber traspuesto en su música también parte de ellas. En alemán hay una palabra para describir el estado en que uno está dubitativo, dudando, "zögernd", término que también se usa para describir un "retraso" de parte de algo, un "tardar" de parte de algo, conceptos ambos que se vuelven importantes en su concepción de lo dionisíaco que rodea su vida entera.
> 
> En sus últimos poemas, Ditirambos Dionisíacos, de 1888, junto con otros conceptos, la tardanza así como la duda de sí mismo se vuelven fundamentales antes de la "entrega de uno al ideal o a la muerte. Usa ese término por ejemplo para describir el paso lento/dubitativo del atardecer hacia la noche (la muerte): _"¡Día de mi vida! / ¡va a anochecer! / (...) ya corre silenciosamente sobre blancos mares tu amor púrpura, tu bienaventuranza última y vacilante...."_ Otro caso es lo que decía Azarosa y Aviador, la búsqueda de una respuesta, que se da en otro poema dionisíaco de él: _"El aire pasa extraño y puro. / ¿No mira de reojo, disimulada / y seductoramente, la noche hacia mí?... / ¡Mantente fuerte, mi valiente corazón! No preguntes por qué. —" _Otro: _"Éste echa raíces donde / la roca misma estremeciéndose / mira a la profundidad —, / vacila ante abismos, / donde todo en derredor / quiere caer (...)"_.
> 
> Luego hay otros usos de ese término en aquella colección de poemas de la etapa final de la vida de Nietzsche, así como otros que también los relaciona con su filosofía de lo dionisíaco. Sé que son conceptos muy desarrollados pero teniendo en cuenta que su fijación en lo heroico, lo trágico y dionisíaco están relacionados en Nietzsche, no es descabellado pensar que él haya visto ya desde los 16 años que el héroe trágico se enfrenta constantemente con la duda y la quiso representar en su composición (muy aparte de que esa técnica pueda usarse en muchas otras piezas que no precisamente deban tener la misma intención) valiéndose de cualquier excusa que sirva de alusión a varias cosas a la vez como Nietzsche sabe hacerlo, interpretación que sería la más probable si el término alemán para "questioning motif" incluye la palabra "zögernd" (aunque sí recuerdo esa palabra alemana en alguna partitura en alemán pero no sé si como equivalencia del inglés "questioning motif").
> 
> De cualquier forma, y por "si las dudas", pienso que es mejor traducir "questioning motif" de un modo más literal, "motivo interrogante".
> 
> El ahondamiento técnico en esta pieza por parte de ChemaSaltasebes es de gran ayuda para tomar una mejor decisión final.


¡Gracias por tu aporte! Me encantó.


----------

